# new decor for Ausie blue yabby



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont normally like marine themes for fw tropical fish, but seeing as i cant put any plants in the tank i thought i'd give the marine look a go to brighten his home up a bit.









what do you guys think?

look ok ?

or a bit gay?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

last one


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good, man, i thought it would look gay but, coz its a lobster it can be pulled off. nice cave!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> looks good, man, i thought it would look gay but, coz its a lobster it can be pulled off. nice cave!


 Thanks mate, i'd have never even attempted to pull it off with fish, but he does look like a lobster so i thought i'd give it a go


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:nod: i think it works well with that crawdad


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow thats









j/p man. looks cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet setup for a lobster


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers guys









love the smilie lemmy


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks awesome!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i love it, if it was normal fw fish it would prolly look gay but that looks like a sw lobster so it looks pimp









i always love your setups.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm hoping that within a few weeks there'll be some algae growth to tone down some of the colours, as its a bit on the bright side at the moment


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam dude get a job
your tanks look way to good to do them between work and watching tv


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i work 14 1/2 hour shifts dude, I'll soon be able to aford my next project, juwel vision 450 bow front. Got lots of ideas for the decor, it was gonna be for the oscars & pike, but now i'm thinking 15inch rhom and 7inch feeders after seeing piranhamagnets vid















then i'll never put the camera down unti i get a cool pic of him with the feeder in his mouth :laugh: or at least yawning. what a sight that must be


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

its ok but ihave a few questions about your yabby.

what minimum size tank does it need and what is yours currently in

is it absolutely necessary to have a heater or can they be room temperature

and possible tank mates. zebra danios should do fine they swim at the surface usually and are way 2 small and fast. i really cant think of anything else though. snails, frogs, bigger fish..all dead


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Syd, aparently they can reach 8inch and bigger, mine's about 6 or 7inch and is in a 2ft setup for the moment.

as far as other tank mates, if he can reach them, he'll catch em, so if he can stand on decor and reach the surface then he'll have a go at the danios imo. He realy is very agressive








and he's pretty quick to :nod: 
when i put him in with my 7 inch rhom he tried to attack the rhom as soon as he went into the tank









very active too :laugh:

oh, and suitable temp is 65-82f


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

oh, a 2ft setup= about a 10 gallon i assume

and 65-82 means a heater isnt required

they are so cool i would put it in my 29g but i like my fish to love lol so im thinking of putting it in a 15 gallon tank with black sand and a few decorations with a cheap filter. and maybe like 10 zebra danios for entertainment/midnight snack

i only get an opportuinty go buy these once every 3 months at a reptile show ima go for it its november 21 st i belive


----------



## banger (Oct 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> wow thats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG thats funny !!!!

Nice tank, where's Spongebob and Patrick?









All jokes aside..Very creative and tropical to say the least..To say the most top notch decorating/placement skills in the tank.
Keep it up for real
mbz


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd def get one, they've got such character :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I'd def get one, they've got such character :laugh:










That picture is cool. Cant describe it right now, still


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I'm hoping that within a few weeks there'll be some algae growth to tone down some of the colours, as its a bit on the bright side at the moment


 I agree, some of those bright corals look a bit tacky, but once they have dulled down the tank will look the muts nuts!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

To be honest it's not my taste, but I really like the lobster


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I think its cool, nice job


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I'd def get one, they've got such character :laugh:


 he's moonwalking


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

It's gay as F**K dood!!! lol







tbh yorkie u wouldn't have bought it unless it was 4 me!! yeah..... big up the sharpteeth guys! might have got interested in fish cuz of yorkie but he know's I'm really his GOD!!! (by the way when u coming to sort my setup???) lol









Ur camera rock still! and ur getting better with ur shots!!

Oh by the way before we get into the fat jokes.... All the chairs have been reinforced at work!!!























Still a gay setup 2 b fair!!! lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yorkie, I only say this because I know you want an honest opinion but.... dude that thing is Elton John gay


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

nice lobster man


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks elTwitcho, i would have agreed with the Elton John comment, but after seeing the lobby's moonwalk i think michael Jackson is a better comparison :laugh:

Sharpteeth, good job the chairs have been strengthened, seeing as how you spend most of your shifts sat on your arse :laugh: 
sorted you a tank, a rhom and now you want me to aquascape it, tell you what, i'll do it and it'll only cost you a go on your gf :laugh:


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

oooh she'd eat u alive yorkie!!!







and anyway YORKIE not for girls!!! ur just gonna have to stick to the male race! lol


----------

